# paylesstax.ie - info please



## Maggs065 (29 Aug 2011)

Hi,

Has anyone got an up to date report/review on paylesstax.ie.? 
It's my first year having to file a tax return (one rental property) and this site looks like exactly what I need.

Thanks,
Maggs


----------



## mandelbrot (29 Aug 2011)

Maggs065 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone got an up to date report/review on paylesstax.ie.?
> It's my first year having to file a tax return (one rental property) and this site looks like exactly what I need.
> ...


 
I'd never heard of that site 'til I saw your query, but it looks to me like you pay them €149 for them to guide you through completing and submitting your own Form 12... couldn't you just do it without them for free?! (Apologies if I'm misunderstanding their offering...)

Or better still just get a recommendation for someone local to you who you could meet face to face, have a chat with, and who would happily do the necessary form-filling for you for a similar amount...


----------



## hastalavista (29 Aug 2011)

sign up for ROS and do it yourself, its not hard
there are loads of resources online for what can be claimed on a rental property.


----------



## Maggs065 (30 Aug 2011)

Ok - thanks for that - for one property I should be able to do it myself!


----------



## hastalavista (31 Aug 2011)

Maggs065 said:


> Ok - thanks for that - for one property I should be able to do it myself!



yes


----------

